

Show HN: Watermarked images with watermark.js 1.0 - pa7
https://github.com/pa7/watermark.js

======
beej71
I like this--it's in particular a great demo of going from images to canvases
and back again. Plus it's useful.

Like he says, it's easily bypassed by viewing source (or disabling JS), but
it's still quite a useful thing for insecure applications, I'd think.

